# Fluval CO2 88 system



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I was wondering if anybody has been using new Fluval CO2 88 system for a while and can share experience. (how long cylinder last, how easy/or not it is for beginners etc....)

DIY can be messy and I don't have space to keep 5lb or 10lb cylinder close to my tank, so I'm thinking to try it on my 20G. I know it will be more expensive, but there may be some advantages. Let's find out what they are together.

I was reading discussion on plantedtank forum; there may be a way to run it cheaper. Check it out.
New Fluval CO2 Kit

Any thoughts?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I dont know why you would need 5 10lb co2 tanks.... I use 1 10lb for 2 tanks a 15g and 30g and it usually lasts 6-8 months... for a 20g tank 10lb tank could last you 1 yr or more and once its done you could fill it the same day.

I was checking out the fluval co2, the kit is $70 you would probably replace the tank every month that would cost 30 every 3 months...seems to me like it would get costly. It all depends I guess some people like to pay more but in installments, for me personally id rather save money and not worry about changing tanks every month.... just set it and forgetaboutit!!!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, on my 20 gallon my 10 lb lasts 8 months after I dialed it in. A 20 lb lasts me 6 months in my 125 although it's lower light. If proximity is a problem just get some properly polypropylene line and run it from another room. Tubing is cheap, that Fluval kit is not.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Any positive reactions?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Well it is compact and looks cool sitting beside a 5g/10g tank. Initial investment is low. If you can get an adapter and charge it at paintballl shop. It could work. Otherwise, replacement cost for the bottle will indeed be high.


----------



## Robj (Oct 5, 2010)

I have one and it is JUNK. Like many other things pay now or pay later. I really regret buying it. Many reasons, here are a few, no solenoid therefore it runs all the time and could, more likely will mess with your ph, the cylinders are $20 a pop with quite a short lifespan before they are empty, and it says right in the documentation that the life span for the regulator is about 2 years. Then you throw the whole unit in the garbage. Best bet it to fork out the $$ and buy a proper pressurized system, with a tank, solenoid, bubble counter and diffuser. It is much better and cheaper in the long run.

Have a great day,

Rob.


----------

